# Posible reemplazo al cristal de 38 khz



## jesus flores (Nov 8, 2006)

Hola queridos compañeros del foro, aqui les escribo desde "BOLIVIA" , el motivo de mi mensaje es para hacer un comentario del proyecto con el CI BA1404,alguien ha hallado la manera de hacerlo marchar en stereo sin el crystal de 38khz? que como es de dominio publico es bastante dificil de encontrar, bueno gracias a "DIOS" ,se logro hacerlo marchar en stereo sin el crystal, bueno antes ya habia marchado en mono, ahora lo tengo ahi marchando en stereo , bueno en el asunto pongo posible reemplazo por un par de ideas que estuve analizando y que enumerare a continuacion.
1) Para la recepcion utilize un walkman con sintonizador analogico de esos que recorren atras y adelante, no he probado el reemplazo con una radio digital porque no dispongo de ello por ahora ,tambien recepcione en un aparato SONY igual con sintonizador analogico solo que este tiene un indicador para ver si la señal que llega es estereo o mono y si efectivamente con la modificacion que hice se logra recepcion stereo .
2)La modificacion que se hizo trabaja con bastante estabilidad yo no he notado inestabilidad , aunque claro como sabemos un crystal trabaja con  una frecuencia muy estable pero la modificacion es una buena opcion hasta que consiga el crystal y tenga la oportunidad de comparar su funcionamiento.
3) Recalco que la sintonizacion fue netamente analogica.
4) Ahora como sabemos de un lote de 1000 transistores por ejemplo el conocido BC549 ,no habra dos con las caracteristicas identicas pese a que son de la misma codificacion,esta idea se puede aplicar al BA1404, asi que no puedo garantizar que el reemplazo sea efectivo en el 100% de los casos tuviera minimo que experimentar con un lote de 100 componentes y eso no es posible.
Bien esas algunas ideas. como el foro sirve  para intercambio de información osea para ayudarnos mutuamente quisiera por favor ver si alguien me ayuda con un mezclador de VHF/UHF que necesito paraotro proyecto si alguien sabe algo al respecto por favor mandarlo al tema de la seccion pregunta de mezclador de VHF/UHF que esta con el nombre de "JESUS FLORES " para evitar de que lleguen respuestas a este lugar y mezclar las cosas y confundirse, tambien estoy en busca de un amplificador de radio para aumentar la potencia de este transmisor stereo aqui una pregunta si lo conecto a un amplificador la señal sera amplificada para que llegue en stereo?.
Esas algunas ideas al respecto espero una respuesta pronto Muchos saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 9, 2006)

No se tal vez lo unico que hiciste fue activar el indicador de stereo osea al señal que se comanda con la señal piloto de 19Khz, definitivamente no hay forma de Transmitir en stereo ( o por lo menos no lo conozco) sin usar el XTAL de 38 KHZ o una señal para ello, mira el LINK sobre el  BA1404 ahi subi la teoria y la forma de reemplazar el XTAL por un oscilador con una bobina de radio y un Transistor, revisa el documento y lee la teoria y te daras cuenta que estas haciendo, chauuuuuuu

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5267.html


----------



## VichoT (Nov 10, 2006)

Holas.jesus flores. donde esta la modificacion  ke le hiciste al  cto con el BA1404 y su cristal de38Khz para  codificacion estereo?????? acaso estas chantajeando ala gente del foro.....

Quieres ke te pasen información par tus proyectos y solo entonces liberaras tus  modificaciones.... dejame decirte ke estas muy mal viejo...el sentidod e l foro es cooperar  con als mejores intensiónes y no cagarse con la información y pedir cosas a cambio.....por loke entendi tu estas "vendiendo" tu modificacion al cto... si fuera por eso varios de nosotros no te contestariamos absolutamente nada.....

 Si tus intensiónes eran otras y yo te malinterprete porfavor hasme ver mi error sino..... tay bien cagao  ....

BYE!


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 10, 2006)

Creanme despues de mucho ensayar, no creo ni pio que hayan modificado para Transmitir en STEREO, hasta NO VER, NO CREER, estoy esperando la modificacion para verla, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## jesus flores (Nov 15, 2006)

Hola compañeros del foro en primer lugar un cordial saludo ,mil disculpas por haber dejado el foro durante estos dias pasa que estuve ocupado en el trabajo,aqui en SANTA CRUZ-"BOLIVIA" donde vivo.
Bueno el motivo de mi mensaje es para comentarles que el reemplazo que les comento lamentablemente no funciona realmente lo que paso y no me di cuenta es que el indicador stereo se activa como me hizo dar cuenta fdsergio pero despues de revisar bien el sonido de verdad no sale en stereo pasa que por lo del indicador pense que el sonido estaba stereo pero lamentablemente no ,hice lo sgte primero escuche la musica en mi equipo de audio entonces note que el sonido stereo tiene separacion de canales bueno pasa que tampoco era realmente conciente de esto de sonido stereo y mono , mil y un disculpas por favor creo que un error lo comete cualquiera no? por eso somos seres humanos cometemos errores solo "DIOS" es perfecto , y mas si me apresure a crear un tema aparte y todo eso bueno eso era todo con este mensaje creo que se da por cerrado este espacio que abri.Muchas gracias y grandes saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 15, 2006)

A ver por pasos, equivocarse lo hacemos todos sin excepcion, y los que trabajamos en electronica mas aun, el escorso por tu mensaje se debio a que nos planteaste que habias conseguido algo, algo asi como que habias descubierto la forma de hacer oro..pero no la contaste, eso dio la impresion de quere guardarte la información y eso no se vio bien, simplemente puedes plantear todo lo que quieras y comentar todo, aca en el foro todos comentamos las cosas sin guardarnos nada, si fue un error como lo comentas de mi parte acepto las disculpas y borron y cuneta nueva, no hay problema, estamos para ayudarnos, ademas en esta profesion se aprende mas de los errores que de cualquier cosa (excepto los libros) un abrazo, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## enrique courtade (May 20, 2008)

Hola compañeros,puedo usar en cristal de 32 KHz en vez del de 38?Es el más cercano q conseguí.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 20, 2008)

NO, solo se puede transmitir en estereo con el cristal de 38KHz.

Saludos.


----------

